# رواتب المهندسين في الإمارات



## hardyheart (17 أبريل 2011)

أخواني المهندسين المدنيين العاملين في الإمارات إلى ماذا يعزى هذا التدني في رواتب المهندسين المدنيين في الدولة حيث أنني مهندسة مدنية خبرة 3 سنوات عندي كورسات في الاتوكاد والبرايمفيرا وخبرتي سنتان في الدولة وكل عروض العمل المقدمة لي برواتب حوالي 3500 و4000


----------



## asae (17 أبريل 2011)

والله ياباشمهندسة حاولي تشوفي مكان تاني ودا كمان يعتمد علي الامارة اللي انت فيها فرواتب ابوظبي ودبي اعلي من باقي الامارات الاخري والمفروض علي الاقل 6000 لكن في حاجة مهمة جدا جدا هو ان سوق المقاولات يشهد ركود كبير جدا وبالتالي الطلب علي المهندسين قليل لذلك الرواتب ضعيفة لكن حاولي مرة اخري


----------



## hardyheart (18 أبريل 2011)

أخي الكريم أنا في مدينة العين وأرغب في عمل مكتبي إداري حساب كميات تحضير العقود فالرواتب المعروضة للعمل في الموقع .
والرواتب 3500 و4000 في إمارة دبي.


----------



## sherifmadkor (18 أبريل 2011)

سبحان من له الدوام 

فين من سنتين فاتوا كان الرواتب من تسعة الافما فوق وقد تركت الامارات والان اعمل بالسعودية


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (18 أبريل 2011)

والله يا اخي أنا كنت في الإمارات عام 1998 و 1999 وكانت الأعمال مازالت بعزها وبأوجها وكانت الرواتب هدذا 4000 _ 4500 درهم ... يعني لا يوجد تتطور كبير بالرواتب وخاصة في ظل ازدياد غلاء المعيشة... الإمارات لا أنصح بها أبدا ... عليك بالمملكة العربية السعودية فالعمل والمعيشة فيها أفضل بكثير ....


----------



## elmechraoui45 (18 أبريل 2011)

[font=&quot]ههههه هنا في ....... 120 أورو في الشهر[/font]


----------



## hardyheart (19 أبريل 2011)

أعمل الآن براتب 3500 في شركة مقاولات تصنيف أول عمل مكتبي أشبه بالسكرتارية تقريبا وأنا غير مقتنعة به ولكن ما الحل؟!!! على كل حال أفضل من العطالة!!!!!


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (19 أبريل 2011)

الله كريم


----------



## hardyheart (19 أبريل 2011)

[
*[font=&quot]ههههه هنا في ....... 120 أورو في الشهر[/font]*​]

معقول؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!! أين هذا؟؟؟؟!!!!
أي ما يعادل 600 درهم في الشهر!!!!!!


----------



## م.ابومفيد (27 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم أنا أقترح بأن نغير المهنة من مهندسين الى رجال أمن لأن مرتباتهم أكثر من مرتباتنا
مارأيكم


----------



## marshal111 (27 مايو 2011)

لأ انصح بالامارات ابدا لكن ان كتب عليكي الامر سيدتي فلا هروب من الواقع وعليكي بالبحث


----------



## egsaadelshemy (27 مايو 2011)

يا اخوانى انشدكم الله لو توافر لديكم فكرة عن مرتبات المهندسين المدنى خبرة +20 سنة فى السعودية و شروط التعاقد و خلافه يوضح لنا و هل فى المملكة فرص للخبرات فوق 20 عام ؟ افيدونى لان الشغل فى مصر صعب جدا بل يكاد يكون مستحيل 
افيدونى بالله عليكم و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elnahhas (27 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
يا بشمهندس طبعا الخبره 20 عام مطلوبه فى السعوديه والامارات واذا ارت ان نعرف الاسعار والعروض فهناك مواقع كثيره جدا ومن اهمها 
http://www.wzayef.com/
http://www.bezaat.com/egypt/cairo/jobs/engineering/1

ويارب تلاقى طلبك واتمنى للك كل الخير


----------



## عبدو8093 (22 يونيو 2011)

اختي الكريمة مبين انو هيي الرواتب الموجودة والله يستر ما يخفضولنا ياها مرة تانية لانو الهيئة ماعاد حدا بدو يعمر انا بنصح بالسفر لقطر وازا مافي فزي ما قلت احسن من العطالة...


----------



## the poor to god (22 يونيو 2011)

لا اعرف كيف الحكى عن تدنى الرواتب بهذا الشكل خبرة 5الى 6 سنوات بمصر الان راتبهم فى اوج الازمة 6الاف جنيه الحمد لله على كل حال


----------

